# chawps custom wheels



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i now sell brand spankin new wheels and im able ship them anywhere in the u s at a starting price of 800 , all wheels include knock offs and adapters 

13's and 14's 375 

powder coated spokes 525

powder coated spokes and hub 585

center golds starting at 1,000 

include knock offs and adaptors 

100 all four painted one color 

150 all four painted one color with spokes 

250 all four patternd 

300 all four patternd with flake 

100 starting prices stripped 

150 starting prices leafed 

can do logos on wheels letterings and club plaques 

hit me up danny chawps 602 754 7205


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

i can fix your chipped wheels ,,,,,, mine wont chip i use all the right prepp materials  









before pic 

flaked 









and the finished product


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

ill even do your continental kits :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

very nice work


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Extra nice work homie! :biggrin:


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

Can you paint elbows?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Aug 30 2010, 05:57 PM~18444601
> *Can you paint elbows?
> 
> 
> ...



yeah but what the spokes ? let me know :biggrin: 


and thanks everyone


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn, lookin good homie!!! And in state from the Grandel!!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice Work


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowlinc93_@Sep 2 2010, 12:16 PM~18470755
> *Damn, lookin good homie!!!  And in state from the Grandel!!!
> *



shit ill even do wheels from out of state , long as they pay for shipping


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

ILL GIVE YOU 20$$$$$ TO DO MINEZ :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 4 2010, 07:45 PM~18488474
> *ILL GIVE YOU 20$$$$$  TO DO MINEZ :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0  throw inn a 30 pack :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 29 2010, 11:38 PM~18437913
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im fuckin in love with these they would match my car perfect......







:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Sep 5 2010, 05:24 AM~18490193
> *im fuckin in love with these they would match my car perfect......
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: send a set and i can make it happen


----------



## AzDaytonDan (Sep 5, 2010)

To The Top for the homie!!! :thumbsup"


> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18437679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 5 2010, 01:31 AM~18489945
> *:0  :0  :0   throw inn a 30 pack  :biggrin:
> *



ill throw in 2 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

good work


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadi4life_@Sep 5 2010, 12:36 PM~18491908
> *ill throw in 2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18520539
> *
> *


you forgot my wheels guey :twak: :biggrin: I'll post some pics later for you


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Sep 15 2010, 01:13 PM~18575973
> *you forgot my wheels guey :twak:  :biggrin: I'll post some pics later for you
> *



i dont have pics :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 4 2010, 02:27 PM~18487038
> *shit ill even do wheels from out of state , long as they pay for shipping
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Sep 15 2010, 09:18 PM~18579888
> *Nice work! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man  i gotta post up more


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 5 2010, 09:34 AM~18490802
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  send a set and i can make it happen
> *


how much homie........


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Sep 22 2010, 03:12 PM~18634397
> *how much homie........
> *


pm sent


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! WISH I COULD PAINT RIMS LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 23 2010, 05:03 PM~18645600
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE! WISH I COULD PAINT RIMS LIKE THAT! :biggrin:
> *



lies , i know u can foo :biggrin: thanks


----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 25 2010, 08:00 AM~18658394
> *lies , i know u can foo  :biggrin:    thanks
> *


I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 25 2010, 08:36 AM~18658544
> *I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 show off :cheesy: i wana learn airbrush


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

wheels for this lac i just finished


----------



## salvador62 (May 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Sep 30 2010, 08:36 PM~18706750
> *wheels for this lac i just finished
> 
> 
> ...


 i have a black 62 impala do u have any black rims u painted wit patterns or something crazy want to get some painted thanks maybe u can post some pics up thanks


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> i have a black 62 impala do u have any black rims u painted wit patterns or something crazy want to get some painted thanks maybe u can post some pics up thanks



ive only done these black ones , i gotta get a better pic but they got stripped ans i did the spokes green too , they look tight  


















[/quote]


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

silver flaked wheels


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 8 2010, 10:12 PM~18770733
> *silver flaked wheels
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM FOOL MAN I CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON MY RIDE :0


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Sep 25 2010, 09:36 AM~18658544
> *I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT YOU TALKIN BOUT! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i want to do my wheels on my regal like this but I need to figure out what color I want to repaint it and then repaint it :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 18 2010, 02:06 AM~18839474
> *DAMM FOOL MAN I CANT WAIT TO PUT THEM ON MY RIDE :0
> *


i been real busy but all i gotta do is kandy them now :biggrin: , they got fades, water dropps , marbble and flake


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 21 2010, 06:40 AM~18868930
> *i been real busy but all i gotta do is kandy them now  :biggrin: , they got fades, water dropps , marbble and flake
> *











here is my ride u think they will match pretty close seen the pic u sent the lookin fuckin badass


----------



## montecarlo1987ls (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 21 2010, 06:40 AM~18868930
> *i been real busy but all i gotta do is kandy them now  :biggrin: , they got fades, water dropps , marbble and flake
> *


the roof is all silver boat flake anyways so will probaly pop more with my roof cant wait to stack some more bread and have you pattern out my roof


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by montecarlo1987ls_@Oct 21 2010, 01:37 PM~18871947
> *the roof is all silver boat flake anyways so will probaly pop more with my roof cant wait to stack some more bread and have you pattern out my roof
> *



:cheesy: shit the rims flake up like a muuuufuka , i gotta get my cam to post pics


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

doing a 300$ raffle , not the wheels but a paintjob on the wheels , the works , flake, kandy patterns any colors u want 

and if u hit me up that day the 300 wheel deal is 180$ for the works only that day at the show hit me up see u there........... 


602 754 7205


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Aug 29 2010, 10:02 PM~18437624
> *i paint all my wheels , no powder coat but they are done right and or a plain single stage paint to the wheels ,  even shinier than powder coat
> 100 , for all 4 just a solid color
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 23 2010, 12:16 PM~18888406
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :happysad: fine , just as shinny :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

wheels i did for this elco


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

painting up these 20 inch wheels


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> painting up these 20 inch wheels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)

Real nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 26 2010, 08:23 PM~18917582
> *
> painting up these  20 inch wheels
> 
> ...


That Burban looks clean :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big I Hou Tex+Oct 27 2010, 08:43 AM~18921223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sup foo , some wheels for the deuce :cheesy: , better yet lets change up the game by redoing the whole car :biggrin:


----------



## Dayton Wire Wheel (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks great. Nice work.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dayton Wire Wheel_@Oct 28 2010, 08:07 AM~18929953
> *Looks great. Nice work.
> *



thanks man , plenty more to come


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 28 2010, 06:20 AM~18929384
> *thanks
> sup foo , some wheels for the deuce  :cheesy: , better yet lets change up the game by redoing the whole car  :biggrin:
> *


Im on a budget and im about to move out in a few weeks  i'll hit you up about getting it redone soon...


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Oct 29 2010, 02:36 PM~18941786
> *Im on a budget and im about to move out in a few weeks  i'll hit you up about getting it redone soon...
> *


your mom is finally kicking you out???


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Oct 30 2010, 12:22 AM~18945528
> *your mom is finally kicking you out???
> *



no im moving inn and hes moving out :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 08:28 AM~18946479
> *no im moving inn and hes moving out  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Oct 30 2010, 08:28 AM~18946479
> *no im moving inn and hes moving out  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wheelspecialists (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice work, whats a good way to prep the chrome to paint? Got a few that arent perfect and wanna make 1 0r 2 displays. (just to keep peoples minds from only thinking chrome or gold ya know).


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Oct 31 2010, 02:58 PM~18953863
> *Nice work, whats a good way to prep the chrome to paint? Got a few that arent perfect and wanna make 1 0r 2 displays. (just to keep peoples minds from only thinking chrome or gold ya know).
> *



thats what i said man , why not carry the paint job down to the wheels too :biggrin: , scuff the rims up really good , make sure they are clean from any oils and add your adhesive and paint them


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Oct 31 2010, 02:58 PM~18953863
> *Nice work, whats a good way to prep the chrome to paint? Got a few that arent perfect and wanna make 1 0r 2 displays. (just to keep peoples minds from only thinking chrome or gold ya know).
> *



soon u can order some brand new wheels and get them shipped to u anywhere in the US :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

VERY NICE WORK TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

come to the picnic to win some painted wheels ( not the wheels themselves just the paint job )


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Sep 5 2010, 05:24 AM~18490193
> *im fuckin in love with these they would match my car perfect......
> 
> 
> ...


send your rims homie! He'll hook you up!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

did the wheels on my ls :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

SAW THE 20's ON THE SUBURBAN THIS WEEKEND LOOK REAL NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 14 2010, 06:05 PM~19066665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice work bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by elphoenixquetzal_@Nov 16 2010, 05:20 PM~19085272
> *SAW THE 20's ON THE SUBURBAN THIS WEEKEND LOOK REAL NICE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


thanks fellas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 14 2010, 04:05 PM~19066665
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MONTE LOOKS GOOD DANNY WISH I COULD HAVE SEEN IT IN PERSON BEFORE THE CHAWP UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

i love painted wheels i would never go back to gold or chrome bad ass work homie keep it up


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

So how much would it be to a set of 4 wire wheels done like this?? :0


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 22 2010, 11:12 PM~19139372
> *So how much would it be to a set of 4 wire wheels done like this??  :0
> 
> 
> ...




just like that 100 bucks


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)

Looking good chawps


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 24 2010, 08:21 PM~19156881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Nov 24 2010, 09:21 PM~19156881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Dec 6 2010, 12:35 AM~19250669
> *
> *



what up foo


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> thanks for hooking up my wheels homie :thumbsup: they look good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 14 2010, 08:41 AM~19322568
> *what up foo
> *


chillin bro :biggrin:


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mando_@Dec 19 2010, 11:48 PM~19372742
> *
> *



what up foo u ready to do your wheels :cheesy:


----------



## EsePuppet (Aug 23, 2010)

:0


> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 20 2010, 10:03 PM~19380791
> *what up foo u ready to do your wheels  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

CHAWPS CUSTOM WHEELS , BRAND NEW WHEELS PAINTED UP WITH PATTERNS , FLAKED AND KANDY SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US STARTING AT 800 INCLUDE ADAPTORS AND KNOCK OFF'S  




































































































hit me up at 602 754 7205 for more info


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 21 2010, 11:44 AM~19384554
> *CHAWPS CUSTOM WHEELS , BRAND NEW WHEELS  PAINTED UP WITH  PATTERNS , FLAKED AND KANDY  SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US  STARTING AT 800 INCLUDE ADAPTORS AND KNOCK OFF'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## 602 Monte (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 21 2010, 10:44 AM~19384554
> *CHAWPS CUSTOM WHEELS , BRAND NEW WHEELS  PAINTED UP WITH  PATTERNS , FLAKED AND KANDY  SHIPPED ANYWHERE IN THE US  STARTING AT 800 INCLUDE ADAPTORS AND KNOCK OFF'S
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigjuanestiloryder (Jul 10, 2010)

some dam good work Homie!


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn foo... I need to send you a better pic of my wheels... that pic looks like shit  and I took it... We need to flake out and pattern my wheels a bit too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Dec 26 2010, 03:54 PM~19424798
> *Damn foo... I need to send you a better pic of my wheels... that pic looks like shit   and I took it... We need to flake out and pattern my wheels a bit too
> *



:cheesy: im down


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## tatman (Apr 30, 2005)

SUP YOUNGSTA!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Jan 4 2011, 08:47 AM~19499069
> *SUP YOUNGSTA!
> *



bout to head back to the shop and put inn some work :biggrin: bout to bust out some new wheels this week


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

sneak peek


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

ESTE PAISA SI SE AVIENTA GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitirijas_@Jan 6 2011, 10:34 PM~19527372
> *ESTE PAISA SI SE AVIENTA  GOOD  WORK :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 q vo paysa :biggrin: when we gonna do your wheels foo :cheesy:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

whats your address


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Jan 10 2011, 11:12 PM~19562954
> *whats your address
> *



6516 n w grand ave glendale az 85301  pm me though if you're planning on sending some wheels or something


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

*TTT*

 $800 to Hawaii too? :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 13 2011, 07:30 PM~19590017
> *TTT
> 
> $800 to Hawaii too?  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey bro, how much for chrome 13's, (100 spoke) with all black dish only, with tires & accesories? I'm here in the valley so I can pick them up. Thanks!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Jan 14 2011, 02:36 PM~19597520
> *Hey bro, how much for chrome 13's, (100 spoke) with all black dish only, with tires & accesories? I'm here in the valley so I can pick them up. Thanks!
> *


with tires knockoffs and brand spankin rims fully painted 700 but you gotta hit me up before sometimes it takes a while to get tires inn , got one set left


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

the new set of wheels :biggrin: 























































:biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 08:51 PM~19600501
> *with tires knockoffs and brand spankin rims fully painted 700 but you gotta hit me up before sometimes it takes a while to get tires inn , got one set left
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: 
Right on, I'll definately be getting in touch with you soon!! Thanks


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

that last set posted came out hot


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

how much for a set of rims like this but only with a painted dish with tires,knockoffs and adaptors


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520_@Jan 15 2011, 08:16 PM~19608182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


700 brand new with tires and fully painted in one color  comes with knock offs and adaptors 



thanks everyone for the props


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: sup foo :wave: wheres my deuce at :cheesy:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

how much a set 13s painted with tires and all, to 40108,


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Jan 21 2011, 10:56 AM~19659183
> *how much a set 13s painted with tires and all, to 40108,
> *



829$ shipped , four brand new rims with knockoffs and adaptors fully painted however you like :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinonu (Jan 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 22 2011, 07:45 AM~19666028
> *829$ shipped ,  four brand new rims with knockoffs and adaptors  fully painted however you like :biggrin:
> *


sounds good bro, ill get with u and let u know how i want them painted, plus if i send u a set that the spokes are already powder coated white how much would u charge to paint the dish some kind of pink, its for my old ladys ride thanks.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hoppinonu_@Jan 22 2011, 09:13 AM~19666354
> *sounds good bro, ill get with u and let u know how i want them painted, plus if i send u a set that the spokes are already powder coated white how much would u charge to paint the dish some kind of pink, its for my old ladys ride thanks.
> *



prices start at 100 for juct one color and patterns and stuff is more  get at me when you ready :cheesy:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

You do some bad ass work Chops!! :thumbsup:,seen the wheels you did on Leonards Caddy last night......Nice!!


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 23 2011, 09:54 AM~19673067
> *You do some bad ass work Chops!! :thumbsup:,seen the wheels you did on Leonards Caddy last night......Nice!!
> *



thanks man i had to make them match the moldings


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 07:57 PM~19600554
> *the new set of wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite wheels that youve done so far :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 09:24 PM~19708376
> *My favorite wheels that youve done so far :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks foo :biggrin: ill trade you some 14s all painted up for them 13s :happysad:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 08:38 PM~19708466
> *thanks foo  :biggrin:  ill trade you some 14s all painted up for them 13s  :happysad:
> *


you aint down :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 26 2011, 09:38 PM~19708466
> *thanks foo  :biggrin:  ill trade you some 14s all painted up for them 13s  :happysad:
> *


14s is badass.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 08:44 PM~19708544
> *14s is badass.
> *


13x7s is the way to go Justin :biggrin:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by el camino man_@Jan 26 2011, 09:44 PM~19708559
> *13x7s is the way to go Justin :biggrin:
> *


I like 14x7 but may trade them to 15x6 in future.


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 08:50 PM~19708644
> *I like 14x7 but may trade them to 15x6 in future.
> *


Ill stick to 13's and sometimes 14's :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jan 26 2011, 09:50 PM~19708644
> *I like 14x7 but may trade them to 15x6 in future.
> *



:| :loco:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Car in picture is on 15x6 wheels.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 14 2011, 08:57 PM~19600554
> *the new set of wheels  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


These are tight.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

15s are too big justin thats more of a late 60s look which wouldnt match ur car well.. plus they look like hell when the car is lifted lmao


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 27 2011, 10:11 AM~19712921
> *15s are too big justin thats more of a late 60s look which wouldnt match ur car well.. plus they look like hell when the car is lifted lmao
> *


x2


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 27 2011, 11:11 AM~19712921
> *15s are too big justin thats more of a late 60s look which wouldnt match ur car well.. plus they look like hell when the car is lifted lmao
> *


Thanks for the comment homie as had been confused about rather to stick with 14s or move up to 15s but now I think 14s are the way to go.


----------



## unity_mike (Jun 15, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

Back to the top for my homie :biggrin:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

WE NOW DO REPAIRS ON WHEELS , WE CAN TAKE OFF THE HUB AND SPOKES FOR YOU AND TRUE EM AGAIN 

WE CAN POWDERCOAT YOUR SPOKES HUB AND RIM

PAINT THE SPOKES HUB OR RIM 

45 BUCKS TO TAKE ONE APART AND PUT IT BACK TOGETHER ITS MORE OUT OF STATE FOR SHIPPING 

ALSO DO ENGRAVING ON HUB OR RIM AND WE CAN GET THEM PLATED CHROME OR GOLD 

602 754 7205


----------



## el camino man (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 31 2011, 06:57 AM~19744203
> *WE NOW DO REPAIRS ON WHEELS , WE CAN TAKE OFF THE HUB AND SPOKES FOR YOU AND TRUE EM AGAIN
> 
> WE CAN POWDERCOAT YOUR SPOKES  HUB AND RIM
> ...


Who's doing the wheel repairs? I know its not you nikka :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Jan 31 2011, 08:57 AM~19744203
> *WE NOW DO REPAIRS ON WHEELS , WE CAN TAKE OFF THE HUB AND SPOKES FOR YOU AND TRUE EM AGAIN
> 
> WE CAN POWDERCOAT YOUR SPOKES  HUB AND RIM
> ...


SO WHAT WOULD A RE-BARREL COST APPROXIMATELY?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el camino man+Jan 31 2011, 08:10 AM~19744270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


45 a wheel


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## neto 65 (Mar 4, 2004)

WHAT UP CHAWPS


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by neto 65_@Feb 7 2011, 10:43 PM~19815044
> *WHAT UP CHAWPS
> *



what up :cheesy:


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

ADVERTISE IN SHOT KOLLA LIFESTYLES MAGAZINE


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 1 2011, 10:09 AM~19755703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## getto fab (Jan 5, 2011)

Can you paint tha spokes and not tha lips?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by getto fab_@Feb 15 2011, 08:47 PM~19880066
> *Can you paint tha spokes and not tha lips?
> *



yeah i can paint them up , i can also have them taken apart and powdercoated


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

selling a 64 check it out  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=582069


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

now offering RC POWDERCOATING :biggrin: 




























wala black chrome


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 18 2011, 11:26 AM~19901944
> *now offering RC POWDERCOATING  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What's the price difference between painting just the barrel black (leaving the center chrome) and powdercoating the barrel black?


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Feb 18 2011, 12:38 PM~19902412
> *What's the price difference between painting  just the barrel black (leaving the center chrome) and powdercoating the barrel black?
> *


If any masking is involved chawps will be cheaper painting it


----------



## Refined95 (Mar 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rc4life_@Feb 20 2011, 01:35 PM~19916775
> *If any masking is involved chawps will be cheaper painting it
> *


I'm looking to get some chrome 13's with just the rim(barrel) painted black, keeping the center all chrome. I want to get them this coming week.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Refined95_@Feb 20 2011, 02:40 PM~19917092
> *I'm looking to get some chrome 13's with just the rim(barrel) painted black, keeping the center all chrome. I want to get them this coming week.
> *



ill do them for 100 just solid color and i can give it the annodized look also


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 21 2011, 09:23 AM~19922583
> *ill do them for 100 just solid color and i can give it the annodized look also
> *


 :wow: Ill do them for $75!!!!!!! hahahah just playin nikka I cant touch $100..Thats a good price!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

chucky painted some annodized lookin wheels , light coats of root beer brown kandy 










dont mind the caddy chip i took them off my big body :happysad: 








phone pics ill take better ones and change them out  

i can also do black


----------



## unity prospect (Aug 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 23 2011, 10:16 AM~19940284
> *chucky painted some annodized lookin wheels , light coats of root beer brown kandy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

sup bro


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unity prospect_@Feb 23 2011, 09:47 AM~19940504
> *:biggrin:
> *



post a pic of the town car :cheesy: i wana see it  a top with those colors would look sick :biggrin:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

More black chrome


----------



## Pitirijas (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt
:thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Feb 23 2011, 09:16 AM~19940284
> *chucky painted some annodized lookin wheels , light coats of root beer brown kandy
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I think we need to put some flake on the wheels foo.... they look like copper wheels maybe some gold leaf too


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some all blacks


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DANNY FLACO AZ_@Mar 13 2011, 07:01 PM~20083391
> *:biggrin: I think we need to put some flake on the wheels foo.... they look like copper wheels maybe some gold leaf too
> *


Shit homie you should just sell me those copper looking wheels :biggrin:


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 15 2011, 10:34 AM~20345624
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)




----------



## TCaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

What 2 sets of 13/7s and 2 sets of 14/7s all chrome. for the 14s and all gold for the 13s.. Im located in calgary alberta canada..


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 15 2011, 10:40 AM~20345672
> *Shit homie you should just sell me those copper looking wheels :biggrin:
> *


Those wheels went with the car when I sold it homie sorry


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

pm price on a set of 13's purple with flake(not spoke,nipple, or knockoff) 
and caddy emblems


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

some purpple wheels


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 21 2011, 01:14 PM~20390016
> *pm price on a set of 13's purple with flake(not spoke,nipple, or knockoff)
> and caddy emblems
> *



my set price on painted wheels are 300 , thats flake & candy , any base and some patterns or putting the caddy emblems


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TCaddy_@Apr 18 2011, 11:41 PM~20370666
> *What 2 sets of 13/7s and 2 sets of 14/7s all chrome. for the 14s and all gold for the 13s.. Im located in calgary alberta canada..
> *



my boy from az connections will send you a pm


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Apr 15 2011, 10:40 AM~20345672
> *Shit homie you should just sell me those copper looking wheels :biggrin:
> *



i can just shoot some candy over them and give you the same effect


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2011, 10:54 AM~20396514
> *my set price on painted wheels are 300 , thats flake & candy , any base and some patterns or  putting the caddy emblems
> *


ok so thats 300 plus rims.. what brand knockoffs u got


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 22 2011, 10:52 AM~20396504
> *some purpple wheels
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: im diggin the colors on this one :cheesy:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by playboi13_@Apr 22 2011, 02:06 PM~20397471
> *ok so thats 300 plus rims.. what brand knockoffs u got
> *



they all china wheels but i can get you any knock offs you want , on those price varys


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DANNY FLACO AZ (Feb 9, 2011)

What no new wheels to post up? I know you got some more pics foo!


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

how much for a set of 13s, powdered just like these, with adapters and recessed hexes shipped to 73108?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

DANNY FLACO AZ said:


> What no new wheels to post up? I know you got some more pics foo!


i havent done any in a while , been busy on the rides


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

southside groovin said:


> how much for a set of 13s, powdered just like these, with adapters and recessed hexes shipped to 73108?


let me get you a price homie


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

danny chawps said:


> let me get you a price homie


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## elphoenixquetzal (Oct 7, 2010)

BUMP!!!


----------

